# feedback pls - 75g Geo. surinamensis & brasiliensis planted SA tank



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

I think the picture is a little dark, and I'd crop it so that it cuts out the stand to make it a tank only pic. 
Also, I'd make a shroud for the gap between the top of the tank and the light to fix that light bleeding problem.
Other than that, you have a pretty decent picture.


----------



## TjHallock (Dec 2, 2005)

... the tank, bro


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

You posted in the photography critique forum, ...bro.

The aquascaping forum is the one you want. You'd get more people looking at the tank and thus more feedback.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

TjHallock said:


> ... the tank, bro


epic fail! .....bro


----------

